# Lightning show!



## The Empress (Sep 9, 2009)

I just got a new camera the other day, so here are my first shots w/ it!! These have not been edited other than cropping so any C&C is very welcome!!!

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 9, 2009)

They are cool shots but I think all of them are OOF.


----------



## The Empress (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comment! Do you have any advice for trying to focus on lightning? B/c it's not like you have time to focus on the lightning as it strikes, just to a general distance.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Empress, I can't see your photos due to work computer, but a suggestion on focus.

Set the lens to Infinity and turn AutoFocus off.  With a remote shutter release or self-timer, shoot 10-30 second exposures.


----------



## The Empress (Sep 9, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Hey Empress, I can't see your photos due to work computer, but a suggestion on focus.
> 
> Set the lens to Infinity and turn AutoFocus off.  With a remote shutter release or self-timer, shoot 10-30 second exposures.



Thanks! That is what I did lol maybe u can provide additional options once u can see them  I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I have never tried lightening before (I live in Southern CA) so I am sure you did better than I would on my first attempt. 

As mentioned I would just turn AF off and set it to infinity. 

If you were to shoot it in Aperture Priority, would you want a really small aperture like f/22?


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 9, 2009)

I like #7 the best.  Those are some nice colors.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 9, 2009)

For a first attempt, that isn't bad, but you are definitely out of focus.  You need to focus on a distant object, and then turn off the autofocus.


----------



## The Empress (Sep 9, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> For a first attempt, that isn't bad, but you are definitely out of focus.  You need to focus on a distant object, and then turn off the autofocus.



And what do you suggest I focus on? I am sitting out in the middle of the county w/ no lights around anywhere other than the flashes of lightning. And as i stated above, i did have the AF off and the focus point was set to Infinity.


----------



## Jeepin59 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have found on my cheap starter lenses that the infinity mark is mostly for show...you might have to test it out in all manual in the light to figure out the exect place for inifinity, also it seems not be the same for every lens, the DX ones are the worst for finding infinity. Good first try, actually it would be good for a seasoned hobbist, better that I have been able to do yet...I am still trying the moon.


----------



## citjet (Sep 20, 2009)

I've heard that it is wise to turn off any image stabilization during long exposures as it can effect the sharpness of the picture.


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 20, 2009)

citjet said:


> I've heard that it is wise to turn off any image stabilization during long exposures as it can effect the sharpness of the picture.



Any time you shoot on a tripod you should do this.


----------



## outdoorsms (Sep 20, 2009)

nice shots


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 23, 2009)

OK... 1st things first. yes they are all OOF. When shooting lighting I usually focus at the max. For the most part this will be fine. Take it of auto focus. Manual for everything. Here is a shoot i took that National Geographics is considering for a magazine and was featured of Fox News inn Oklahoma. Dangerous Midnight Uncroped. Pictures of Lightning by Sachphotography

The color looks good but you need to work on the focus. What camera are you shooting with? How many MP? higher MP for cropping is always good... Also shoot using non more than maybe an 8sec exposure. Keeps noise down... Anywho...  let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## UUilliam (Sep 24, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> If you were to shoot it in Aperture Priority, would you want a really small aperture like f/22?




No...
This would cause difraction which would seem like OOF
never go above f18 tbh
keeping in mind, Different lens' vary!


----------



## GTX (Sep 28, 2009)

#1 and #7 are my favorites. As for C&C:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/178922-lightning-c-c.html

A couple of mine I recently shot. I set the focus to infinity (basically just focused on the lights way off in the distance, then turned AF off), ran a F/10 or F/11 setting, and set the Shutter speed to 20 seconds. Realize, though, that it was really dark, and I could run a 20 second time without risking over exposure from the lights. I think they came out pretty well (Although as of this post I'm waiting for some comments myself), so I hope that can help you out a bit. During daytime, you may want a much lower time. If you can get ahead of the storm, do so, and take a few images of the sky with various settings to see which will give you the best balance of light vs time.

I shot with a Nikon D60 and an AF-S Nikkor 18-55 1:3.5-5.6 G Lense.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 28, 2009)

When shooting lightning, I set my aperture at about f11-f22, depending on other light sources (street lights, cars, etc.), focus to infinity, then back off just a bit. The DOF that you get from the small aperture should take care of anything that is OOF. Turn off autofocus and shoot at bulb.


----------



## The Empress (Sep 30, 2009)

As i have already stated many times, AF was off, it was set to infinity focus. I was doing everything manually. So if anyone has something to say other than "turn off AF", or anything to that nature that would be great! I don't mean to sound rude, but people keep saying the same thing over and over and i have already stated that i was using manual focus.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 30, 2009)

The Empress said:


> Phranquey said:
> 
> 
> > For a first attempt, that isn't bad, but you are definitely out of focus. You need to focus on a distant object, and then turn off the autofocus.
> ...


 


The Empress said:


> As i have already stated many times, AF was off, it was set to infinity focus. I was doing everything manually. So if anyone has something to say other than "turn off AF", or anything to that nature that would be great! I don't mean to sound rude, but people keep saying the same thing over and over and i have already stated that i was using manual focus.


 
Hmmm....according to your pictures, you did have something to focus on.  Down in the bottom left, there is what looks like a light from the top of a tower.  Just like in astronomy, you slowly move the focus in & out until that point of light becomes as sharp as you can get it.  
Even though the lens says "infinity", I never trust that setting, even on the best of lenses.....you need to find _something_ to set your focus on, or you will get the results you posted.  I always try to find a distant light from a farmhouse, cell tower, street light, etc...it can be pp'ed out later.


----------

